

Running Go as a companion process in AWS lambda - jasonmoo
https://github.com/jasonmoo/lambda_proc

======
Gys
A similar approach for running Hugo (static site generator written in Go):
[https://github.com/ryansb/hugo-lambda](https://github.com/ryansb/hugo-lambda)

See [https://github.com/ryansb/hugo-
lambda/blob/master/generate/l...](https://github.com/ryansb/hugo-
lambda/blob/master/generate/lib/RunHugo.js)

------
rubenfonseca
I had blogged about a basic version of this right when AWS was announced:
[http://blog.0x82.com/2014/11/24/aws-lambda-functions-in-
go/](http://blog.0x82.com/2014/11/24/aws-lambda-functions-in-go/) Great to see
there's still interest in the approach ;-)

